# Breaking News



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Breaking News:


Police in Portugal just announced the discovery of an arms cache of
2000 semi automatic rifles with 250,000 rounds of ammunition, 10
anti-tank missiles, 4 grenade launchers, 20 tonnes of heroin, £50
million in forged UK banknotes and 25 trafficked prostitutes
all in a semi- detached house behind the Public Library in The Algarve.



Local residents were stunned.



A community spokesman said:



"We're shocked. We never knew we had a f***n' Library!!" *


----------

